

Surprise - The world's top social sites by # of users. - EGreg
http://socialnomics.net/2010/11/22/worlds-top-social-media-sites/

======
nano81
~515M is Facebook's active monthly number, I'm sure the registered users
number (which she uses to measure every other site on the list) would be much,
much higher.

~~~
EGreg
good point, I didn't think of that

facebook does seem to be way more in the public mind than skype

------
EGreg
I don't know why skype doesn't enhance its product with its own social network
and compete with facebook!

